
It’s no reverse microwave, but it is cool (2013) - Kaibeezy
http://theconversation.com/its-no-reverse-microwave-but-it-is-cool-19575
======
Kaibeezy
There's a "reverse microwave" getting a bit of press from CES today, but
nothing yet describing how it actually works... except what looks like must be
basically the same tech from 2013.

